# Firmware Build v9.0 2019.16.3 3e8c226 (5/28/2019)



## NEO (Jun 28, 2017)

2019.16.3 3e8c226 is out


----------



## airj1012 (Jan 29, 2019)

NEO said:


> 2019.16.3 3e8c226 is out


So shouldn't that be rolling quickly with all the Advanced software settings out there? I know its limited by a few variants, but I would think they would go quite quickly.


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

2019.16.3 has been installing several times in the last hour on all vehicles.

This may be No Confirmation NOA for HW3?


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

JWardell said:


> This may be No Confirmation NOA for HW3?


Reddit pointed to yes. 

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/teslamotors/comments/bu6wxs


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Oddly enough either Tesla still isn't updating the FSD HW cars to the expected code APH4 or something else is still amiss. 1/3 of these installs are on almost new Model 3's - less than 1,000 miles, but Teslafi is still reporting no FSD HW cars, in that section, S and X yes, but 3's no.


----------



## nonStopSwagger (May 7, 2018)

Does this mean HW3 cars are now on parity with HW2.5?

Maybe NoA is better with HW3?


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Downloaded the update on the app remotely while in Ohio. Mostly I am hoping it fixed my EAP issued experienced in France with 2019.16.2. I’d be stoked if it added NoA...


----------



## DWalker (Apr 18, 2019)

Just downloaded this version. I can confirm I'm on FSD hardware. Will come back once I confirm release notes.


----------



## Greg Appelt (Sep 27, 2018)

DWalker said:


> Just downloaded this version. I can confirm I'm on FSD hardware. Will come back once I confirm release notes.


I also just installed. HW3 now has NavOnAP - Confirm Lane Change Y/N option, updated vehicle visualization, and the update to Sentry Mode. I'm looking forward to driving other people nuts with the auto-lane-change while I'm watching YouTube videos! Just kidding - I know it's not really ready for unsupervised use yet.

I'm hoping 2019.16.3 put HW2.5 and HW3 on the same settings.


----------



## joakimus (Mar 16, 2019)

NoA has arrived in Sweden (2019.16.3)


----------



## DWalker (Apr 18, 2019)

I can confirm that this version has lane change without confirmation on NoA. All the other features from 16.1 (and 16.2) are also here, including the updated graphics, automatic Sentry mode, Auto lane departure features, etc.


----------



## Lgkahn (Nov 21, 2018)

it appears that only model 3 on firwmare earlier than 16.2 ie 12..1.2 or 16 etc are going to 16.3.. only cars currently going from 16.2 to 16.3 are model s


----------



## StromTrooperM3 (Mar 27, 2019)

DWalker said:


> Will come back once I confirm release notes


Did you get 2019.16.3.2 yet?


----------



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

Lgkahn said:


> it appears that only model 3 on firwmare earlier than 16.2 ie 12..1.2 or 16 etc are going to 16.3.. only cars currently going from 16.2 to 16.3 are model s


 I need to move my car to the WiFi!


----------



## rpreuss (Jan 5, 2019)

I've had a problem with homelink after upgrading to 16.3. Every morning, the dropdown shows both the Left and Right doors, but pressing it does nothing. First time, I re-programmed the Left door and then the Right door started working itself. This morning, same thing happened, but instead of re-reprogramming the the opener, I just re-booted the car. Fixed both doors. I wonder if this will be fixed with 16.3.2?


----------



## rpreuss (Jan 5, 2019)

I've had a problem with homelink after upgrading to 16.3. Every morning, the dropdown shows both the Left and Right doors, but pressing it does nothing. First time, I re-programmed the Left door and then the Right door started working itself. This morning, same thing happened, but instead of re-reprogramming the the opener, I just re-booted the car. Fixed both doors. I wonder if this will be fixed with 16.3.2?


----------



## Greg Appelt (Sep 27, 2018)

Kizzy said:


> I need to move my car to the WiFi!


I'm in an apartment, so I never get a good wifi unless I park at McDonalds. I use my ATT/Samsung as a wifi-hotspot and everything comes down usually within the week I see a new version listed here.


----------



## Enginerd (Aug 28, 2017)

rpreuss said:


> I've had a problem with homelink after upgrading to 16.3.


A screenshot of the release notes in another 16.3 thread indicates that with Homelink upgrades in 16.3, you have to reprogram your car to open the doors again.


----------



## SalisburySam (Jun 6, 2018)

Enginerd said:


> A screenshot of the release notes in another 16.3 thread indicates that with Homelink upgrades in 16.3, you have to reprogram your car to open the doors again.


Well isn't that just special...and annoying if true.


----------



## Bart (Oct 28, 2017)

SalisburySam said:


> Well isn't that just special...and annoying if true.


Yep, just discovered this today. I'll be having the fun of going through that tonight to get it working again...


----------



## ironinside (Jan 27, 2019)

Michael Russo said:


> Downloaded the update on the app remotely while in Ohio. Mostly I am hoping it fixed my EAP issued experienced in France with 2019.16.2. I'd be stoked if it added NoA...


Prompts for "slught turning force" on sterring wheel before it will turn, so realistically, its still supervised with a confirmation.


----------



## maddoxlc (Jun 3, 2019)

I just downloaded 16.3 on my May 2019 LR AWD with 301 miles. First thing I tried was to open and then close the garage door using Homelink - with no problem. I’ll see if Homelink works in the morning.


----------



## orekart (Nov 15, 2018)

Cabin Overheat Protection now operates limited only up to 12 hours from when the car is parked. I don't know if I just never noticed it before or if that is new coming from 2019.16.3; I went to use my car today and the interior temp was 127degF. I don't like this change, or the limit should be configurable (12H, 18H, 24H) and always on when plugged in to charging.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

orekart said:


> Cabin Overheat Protection now operates limited only up to 12 hours from when the car is parked. I don't know if I just never noticed it before or if that is new coming from 2019.16.3; I went to use my car today and the interior temp was 127degF. I don't like this change, or the limit should be configurable (12H, 18H, 24H) and always on when plugged in to charging.


it has always been a 12 hour limit.


----------



## msjulie (Feb 6, 2018)

maddoxlc said:


> I just downloaded 16.3 on my May 2019 LR AWD with 301 miles. First thing I tried was to open and then close the garage door using Homelink - with no problem. I'll see if Homelink works in the morning.


Read back a bit - folks are saying it's a "known" issue that you have to re-setup homelink. This version looks better and better every time I read a new thread <- unashamed sarcasm


----------



## FurryOne (Apr 19, 2019)

Enginerd said:


> A screenshot of the release notes in another 16.3 thread indicates that with Homelink upgrades in 16.3, you have to reprogram your car to open the doors again.


Apparently not all Homelink connections need reprogramming. Mine continues to work fine after the upgrade to 2019.16.3.


----------



## maddoxlc (Jun 3, 2019)

maddoxlc said:


> I just downloaded 16.3 on my May 2019 LR AWD with 301 miles. First thing I tried was to open and then close the garage door using Homelink - with no problem. I'll see if Homelink works in the morning.


Homelink stopped working the next morning after the software upgrade. I added a new Homelink name and then cancelled the new name - that seemed to fix the Homelink issue.

Furthermore, when I got into the car, the windshield wipers came on for about 5 swipes. The wiper setting was NOT on Auto. It hasn't done it since.

Then, while driving down the street (not on AP), the car suddenly started braking for no apparent reason. The guy behind me blew his horn, so he obviously thought my sudden slowdown was uncalled for.

Most significantly, the app now just says "Waking Up", but nothing happens, as if it can't connect to the car. I signed out of the app and back in, and that seemed to make it work. This wasn't an issue prior to the software update.

Since I've only had the car 3 weeks, my take-away is to hold off on software updates until i've read more about the issues created.

Are these issues typical with the software upgrades? Is Tesla responsive in fixing these issues?


----------



## TesLou (Aug 20, 2016)

Anybody with 16.3 getting the upgraded SC speeds? I’m on 15.11 and charged at 150kW/643 mph today.


----------



## John Di Cecco (Sep 25, 2017)

maddoxlc said:


> Homelink stopped working the next morning after the software upgrade. I added a new Homelink name and then cancelled the new name - that seemed to fix the Homelink issue.
> 
> Furthermore, when I got into the car, the windshield wipers came on for about 5 swipes. The wiper setting was NOT on Auto. It hasn't done it since.
> 
> ...


I have owned my model 3 for 1 year. Above is par for the course in my opinion. Nothing above is 'fixable'; it is an attribute of where we are at in the evolution of Tesla. Delaying an upgrade will not eliminate this kind of thing. There is bleeding edge, leading edge, and cutting edge. I would not classify Model 3 as bleeding edge but it sure is up there in the right quadrant. I will never be able to go back to another type of vehicle and frankly don't see these types of issues going away for quite some time.


----------



## DocScott (Mar 6, 2019)

maddoxlc said:


> Homelink stopped working the next morning after the software upgrade. I added a new Homelink name and then cancelled the new name - that seemed to fix the Homelink issue.
> 
> Furthermore, when I got into the car, the windshield wipers came on for about 5 swipes. The wiper setting was NOT on Auto. It hasn't done it since.
> 
> ...


I've had my car since early October.

My take is that about 90% of problems related to firmware updates are so idiosyncratic as to not be predictable based on reading other people's experiences. Many people think that's because those problems relate to a particular hardware configuration or a particular combination of circumstances. I (and some others) think it's often because installs sometimes go poorly (or, more properly, the startup process that follows an install goes poorly). The difference is that the first description is the fault of the code in that particular firmware, while the second would appear mostly at random with a new install.

In any case, there appear to be different types of problems that appear:

--Ones that really do relate to a particular firmware, and plague lots of people with the new firmware. Losing Homelink on this version is in that category. Most problems are not in this category, but a few are.

--Ones that appear at random for different people on different versions. Delays with the backup camera coming on are typical of this type.

--Ones that appear for different people on different version, but seem to be more common on one version. My best guess is that changes in the optimization in the code make other problems (e.g. a finicky sensor in a particular car) more or less obvious.

The first type of problem makes it worthwhile to hold off for a little bit on a new version--a couple of days is enough to have widespread reports of the same problem show up on the boards.

For the second type of problem, you either have to decide to never upgrade again or you'll just end up dealing with it. Waiting for a new version doesn't do any good. Those kinds of problems never get corrected with new versions, in my experience, because the problem is the process of installation, not the code in the version itself (that may not be a majority opinion, but I'm convinced based on reported behaviors).

For the third type, it's a judgement call. I'm usually willing to roll the dice on that kind of problem and hope it doesn't show up for me, but I can understand waiting for a new version that's less prone to whatever it was.

I guess there's a fourth category (or a subcategory of the first): stuff that happens once on the new version and goes away with a reset or simply with some time passing. That's like the cases where I need to sign back in to the app with a new firmware version (doesn't happen with every upgrade, but some). Those don't bother me. I know some owners routinely do a reset (push and hold both steering wheel buttons) after a new install and think it helps with that kind of thing.


----------



## maddoxlc (Jun 3, 2019)

John Di Cecco said:


> I have owned my model 3 for 1 year. Above is par for the course in my opinion. Nothing above is 'fixable'; it is an attribute of where we are at in the evolution of Tesla. Delaying an upgrade will not eliminate this kind of thing. There is bleeding edge, leading edge, and cutting edge. I would not classify Model 3 as bleeding edge but it sure is up there in the right quadrant. I will never be able to go back to another type of vehicle and frankly don't see these types of issues going away for quite some time.


Well said - it really would feel like going backwards to another type vehicle (like my other car). I agree that delaying an upgrade indefinitely isn't realistic, but reading posts about the issues (and associated solutions, if any), prior to upgrading can prepare you for the issues. In my case with new Tesla, I just upgraded, discovered the issues one by one, then researched them online to understand any workarounds. For me, it's preferable to know potential issues ahead of time. Forums like these are absolutely invaluable!


----------



## maddoxlc (Jun 3, 2019)

DocScott said:


> I've had my car since early October.
> 
> My take is that about 90% of problems related to firmware updates are so idiosyncratic as to not be predictable based on reading other people's experiences. Many people think that's because those problems relate to a particular hardware configuration or a particular combination of circumstances. I (and some others) think it's often because installs sometimes go poorly (or, more properly, the startup process that follows an install goes poorly). The difference is that the first description is the fault of the code in that particular firmware, while the second would appear mostly at random with a new install.
> 
> ...





DocScott said:


> I've had my car since early October.
> 
> My take is that about 90% of problems related to firmware updates are so idiosyncratic as to not be predictable based on reading other people's experiences. Many people think that's because those problems relate to a particular hardware configuration or a particular combination of circumstances. I (and some others) think it's often because installs sometimes go poorly (or, more properly, the startup process that follows an install goes poorly). The difference is that the first description is the fault of the code in that particular firmware, while the second would appear mostly at random with a new install.
> 
> ...


Very thoughtful comments! I liken this to cell phone upgrades - although there's a big difference between the impact of a bugs in a car vs a phone.


----------



## FurryOne (Apr 19, 2019)

My "release notes" for 2019.16.3 doesn't even mention HomeLink. What irritates me about this new version is that Tesla changed the way Sentry works and didn't bother to include any instructions. So I turn it off via the icon, and now there's no "save" indication, just an "on" or "off" icon.

Let me change that... the DashCam icon disappeared after the update. I removed my USB Stick and viewed the files with the Mac DashCam Viewer app, and found the latest shots had been lost (no kidding, since there was no way to save them w/o a save icon). When I plugged the USB Stick back in, the DashCam icon came back. Maybe a glitch in the update process? (sigh)


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

tapping the camera (as prior to the sentry button) icon saves the last 10 minutes.


----------



## FurryOne (Apr 19, 2019)

MelindaV said:


> tapping the camera (as prior to the sentry button) icon saves the last 10 minutes.


That would have been a little tough to do *without a camera icon* to tap (as I stated in my message.) But thanks anyway.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

FurryOne said:


> That would have been a little tough to do *without a camera icon* to tap (as I stated in my message.) But thanks anyway.


when I added my reply, your message only read as:


> My "release notes" for 2019.16.3 doesn't even mention HomeLink. What irritates me about this new version is that Tesla changed the way Sentry works and didn't bother to include any instructions. So I turn it off via the icon, and now there's no "save" indication, just an "on" or "off" icon.


if there is no camera icon, then it is not finding your USB drive.


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

FurryOne said:


> My "release notes" for 2019.16.3 doesn't even mention HomeLink. What irritates me about this new version is that Tesla changed the way Sentry works and didn't bother to include any instructions. So I turn it off via the icon, and now there's no "save" indication, just an "on" or "off" icon.
> 
> Let me change that... the DashCam icon disappeared after the update. I removed my USB Stick and viewed the files with the Mac DashCam Viewer app, and found the latest shots had been lost (no kidding, since there was no way to save them w/o a save icon). When I plugged the USB Stick back in, the DashCam icon came back. Maybe a glitch in the update process? (sigh)


I think you are confusing dash cam and sentry. The Dashcam icon has a red dot when activated, tapping it saves the last ten minutes (and holding it stops recording so you can remove your USB drive). That has not changed since it was introduced last year.
The sentry icon is new, and it allows you to quickly activate and de-activate sentry mode instead of finding it in the settings. But sentry has always automatically saved activation moments, you never had to tap anything to save and still don't.
If you have just the sentry icon but no camera icon, that means there is no USB drive or it is not correctly formatted or the teslacam directory is missing; sentry mode will only alert and not save any video.


----------



## FurryOne (Apr 19, 2019)

JWardell said:


> I think you are confusing dash cam and sentry.


No, I know the difference - as I stated in my post. I have a Lexar USB 3.0 256GB thumb drive that had been working fine with DashCam. After the 2019.16.3 upgrade the DashCam icon disappeared, and there was no way to save files. I thought that possibly they'd replaced it with the Sentry icon, which appeared new on the screen. I unplugged the drive, viewed it on a laptop, then reinserted it in my Model 3, and the DashCam icon showed up again.


----------



## FurryOne (Apr 19, 2019)

MelindaV said:


> if there is no camera icon, then it is not finding your USB drive.


Quite true, but my point was that it DID see the drive before the upgrade, but required me to unplug it, and plug it back in before it would see it again after the upgrade.


----------

